# stx38 pto



## duback66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. I am new here and trying to solve a problem with my stx38. My pto suddenly stopped working and I pulled the wires from the pto clutch. I do not have any power between either wire and ground with the pto switch engaged and weight on the seat. can anyone tell me if there is a fuse for the pto clutch. I have looked and cant find a fuse anywhere on this mower. Also if anyone could give me a rundown of what color wire goes where in relation to the pto system. Thank you very much.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have one too......There must be a fuse there somewhere....When you find it, let us know.


----------



## duback66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Will do. Guess I'll be searching tomorrow.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Could be a faulty safety switch at the seat too, or bad relay, or bad pto switch....

Scott


----------



## duback66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Engine dies when pto switch is on and there is no weight on the seat. When there is weight on the seat, the engine continues to run. This would eliminate the seat safety switch and the pto switch as the problem from what I can tell. I am not sure what relay you are talking about, but if you are talking about the solenoid for the starter, I cant see that as the problem since it starts and runs fine. Let me know if I am off track.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

duback66 said:


> Engine dies when pto switch is on and there is no weight on the seat. When there is weight on the seat, the engine continues to run. This would eliminate the seat safety switch and the pto switch as the problem from what I can tell. I am not sure what relay you are talking about, but if you are talking about the solenoid for the starter, I cant see that as the problem since it starts and runs fine. Let me know if I am off track.


 
OK...well....I'm not an expert with JD....I know Cubs and I build my own harnesses but an electrical system is pretty standard.

You may have a 'reverse cut out' switch....shuts pto down when in reverse...yes?no?.....you may have a relay for the pto...yes? no?....you have a pto switch...yes? no?.....



See if you can follow this....


PTO switch is in on position, engine is running, you are on the seat, .......You get off the seat, as you say the engine shut down, the seat switch DOES recongnize when the pto is on otherwise it would not shut off the motor...IT'S A PART OF THE CIRCUIT, this is also where the pto switch and relay comes into play...also safety switch at brake/clutch pedal. You actually have three separate circuits at play here....any one item in the circuit goes bad and....well.....

Scott


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

If it's not the pto switch, a relay, a safety switch, a fuse, a bad wire, a bad connection.....it may very well be bad pto clutch.

You can test by running a hot test wire from the battery to the pto, if the pto is working....you problem is elsewhere.

Scott


----------



## duback66 (Jul 21, 2010)

You were right. It was the PTO switch. I took it off and had no continuity between the terminal that goes to the hot side of the PTO clutch and any other terminal. Replaced switch and it is working fine now. Odd thing is, I had a loud growling noise at the PTO clutch like the bearing was going out or something. after I replaced the switch, the noise went away. 

Also, just so anyone else knows, there is not a fuse on the pto system anywhere, at least that I could find.

Thanks for your help.


----------

